# Tablet gesucht für Oma ;)



## Hawkzton (1. März 2014)

*Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tablet für die Oma meiner Freundin,
sie mag das Tablet nur zum Spaß kaufen, um einfach was neues zu entdecken.
D.h. es muss nicht weltenbewegend sein!

Also ich denke es sollte so ab 9 Zoll sein nicht kleiner,
Budget muss nicht übertrieben sein(sie sagt zwar egal) aber es soll eigentlich nur ins Internet können, vielleicht mit guter Kamera und einiges an Speicher, dann ist sie auch weniger gezwungen, es so oft aufzuräumen damit wieder speicherplatz da ist.

Gibt es Tablets mit SD/Micro-SD Slots vorhanden sind?


Ums zusammenzufassen, jemand ne Idee für nen gutes unkompliziertes Einsteiger Notebook?

Gruß
Danny


----------



## acer86 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Hab diesen meiner Oma zu Weihnachten geschenkt, Lenovo Yoga Tablet 10 WiFi Android-Tablet: Tablet PC Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

 ist super simple, fast keine Sinnlosen Apps drauf die man nicht braucht und es hat ein 3 Zellen akku mit 9000m/ah läuft sehr lange und hat auch ein Standfuß wen es mal nicht benutzt wird dient es als Bilderrahmen

wen es günstiger sein soll dan dieses: Trekstor Volks-Tablet Android-Tablet: Tablet PC Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

2Gb Ram 1,6Ghz Quad core und sogar HDMI, beide Tablets haben SD-solts


----------



## Kotor (1. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Hi,

hätte noch gefragt ob Android, Windows, oder Apple ?

kotor


----------



## Hawkzton (1. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Das Lenovo sieht schonmal sehr gut aus!

Betriebssystem ist eigentlich egal, aber sagen wir mal kein iOS, weil ist glaube ich doch was anstrengender mit Verwaltung!
Habe selber nen iPad deswegen, denke ich ist das für ne OMA eher nichts 

was mit dem hier: das hat irgendwie schon ddr3 ram... das lenovo ddr2 ...? wo ist der haken
http://www.amazon.de/Intenso-551086...ie=UTF8&qid=1393692516&sr=8-1&keywords=tablet

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. März 2014)

Also wenn ich meiner Oma ein Tablet kaufen würde, würde ich auf jeden Fall zu einem iPad greifen. Einfach weil es einfacher zu bedienen ist als ein Android Tablet bzw die Bedienung leichter zu lernen ist (meine Meinung). Falls man bzw die Oma keine 400-450 zahlen will, sollte man eher zu einen Android greifen, wovon ich aber 0 Ahnung habe.


----------



## Hawkzton (1. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Ich denke die Bedienung am iPad selbst ist schon schnell lernbar ja das stimmt.. aber denke soviel schlimmer ist das bei Android auch nicht. Wie gesagt habe selber ein iPad, aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich den Preis immer wieder was unverschämt.

Und das ist ja cool, dass du davon 0 Ahnung hast  ich denke kaum, dass du dich mit ihrer Oma da hin setzen musst, aber geile Idee


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. März 2014)

Bei Apple Produkten muss man halt immer bedenken, dass man selbst nach 2 Jahren immer noch 50% des NP bekommt, falls die Oma mal keine Lust mehr hat. Auch wenn ich 0 Ahnung von Android habe (  ) würde ich mir mal das Nexus 10 anschauen, von Samsung zum Bsp würde ich die Finger lassen, wenn man nicht gerade eine Custom Rom aufspielen möchte.


----------



## Hawkzton (2. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

ja gut das stimmt schon! 
Und Nexus 10 ist wundervoll ich würd auch jedem nen nexus 5 empfehlen   


Aber wie gesagt, es muss nichts besonderes sein! Einsteiger halt und dann direkt 400-500 Euro.
Was sagt ihr denn zu dem hier? 

Intenso TAB814 5510862 20,3 cm Tablet-PC schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Hat den die Oma überhaupt einen Internetanschluss/WLAN?

Apple iPad mini 16GB, weiß (MD531FD/A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hawkzton (2. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

7,9" hab ja gesagt ab 9

nein das Tablet wird dann per adapter an ein 54k modem geschlossen 

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Icedaft (2. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Ist (noch) keine Selbstverständlichkeit. Man kann mit einigen Tablets auch mit SIM-Karte ins Internet, ich hab letztens erst ein Lenovo mit Prepaidkarte für die Mutter einer Bekannten eingerichtet.


----------



## ile (2. März 2014)

Also, ich würde ja nicht so n Lenovo Yoga mit laut Tests ziemlich miserabler Performance kaufen...
Dann lieber bisschen mehr ausgeben, sonst macht's keinen Spaß


----------



## mrfloppy (3. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Das Gerät ist für die Oma seiner Freundin,  denke nicht das sie es merken wird Wenn das Gerät ein wenig langsamer ist.  Wenn Sie dann zb 2-3 Sekunden länger warten muß Bis sich was öffnet wird sie es als normal empfinden und es wäre auch nicht dramatisch.  Denke nicht das eine Oma Performance geil ist wie andere


----------



## ile (3. März 2014)

Tja, wenn sie dann aber auf den Home Button drückt und über 10 Sekunden warten muss, bis der Homescreen fertig aufgebaut ist, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob sie das als normal empfindet.

Dieses Szenario habe ich relativ oft auf meinem Nexus 7 von 2012, ziemlicher Klump, das Teil. Trotzdem relativ populär, aber damals wusste auch noch keiner, dass das nach gerade mal nem Dreiviertel Jahr Nutzung dermaßen abkackt...

Und wenn das Lenovo bereits ab Werk ne negative Performance hat, würde ich mir das erst recht überlegen. 

Ach so, das mit dem Homescreen ist nur ein Beispiel. Ich kann dir noch zwanzig andere Beispiele geben, wenn du unbedingt willst, von verzögerten Tastatureingaben etc. pp., sowas fällt jedem auf, Oma hin oder her


----------



## ryzen1 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Ich würde wohl zu einem iPad tippen. Die Apple Produkte sind bei der Bedienung einfach unschlagbar. Gerade das, ist wohl bei einer älteren Dame wohl sehr von Vorteil.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *



ile schrieb:


> Tja, wenn sie dann aber auf den Home Button drückt und über 10 Sekunden warten muss, bis der Homescreen fertig aufgebaut ist, wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, ob sie das als normal empfindet.
> 
> Dieses Szenario habe ich relativ oft auf meinem Nexus 7 von 2012, ziemlicher Klump, das Teil. Trotzdem relativ populär, aber damals wusste auch noch keiner, dass das nach gerade mal nem Dreiviertel Jahr Nutzung dermaßen abkackt...
> 
> ...


 
Die Erfahrungen habe ich auch gemacht, deshalb würde ich wie ryzen schon sagte, das iPad nehmen. Apple iPad 3 16GB, weiß (MD328FD/A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ab 420€ gibt's allerdings schon das 4rer wenn man auf den neuen Anschluss setzen möchte.


----------



## ile (3. März 2014)

N galaxy Note 10.1 ist auch ganz ok, soweit ich das von nem Freund weiß. Aber nicht die neue 2014 Edition, die ist laggy. Die alte scheinbar nicht so.


----------



## Hawkzton (4. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

das galaxy note 10.1 und ipad ist aber teurer da find ich das Nexus 10 perfekt.

Sollte eigentlich gut gehen, ich denke ich nehme das Nexus 10

Samsung Google Nexus 10 32GB Dual Core Tablet: Samsung: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Gruß und danke an alle
Danny


----------



## ile (5. März 2014)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> das galaxy note 10.1 und ipad ist aber teurer da find ich das Nexus 10 perfekt.
> 
> Sollte eigentlich gut gehen, ich denke ich nehme das Nexus 10
> 
> ...



Würde ich mir auch überlegen:

www.androidpit.de/nexus-10-update-tablet

" Was will man mehr? 

Ein stabiles System, das ist die Antwort, die ich heute darauf geben würde. Ich hatte von Anfang an mit Problemen zu kämpfen. Zuerst nervten die System-Abstürze: Ohne ersichtlichen Grund fror das Gerät ein und ließ sich nur durch langen Druck auf den Power-Knopf zu einem Neustart bewegen. Der Fehler trat regelmäßig auf, im Schnitt kam es alle zwei Tage zu einem Neustart. Wir hatten unter anderem an dieser Stelle darüber geschrieben.

Mit dem im Februar angebotenen Update wurde es besser, zunächst dachte ich, dass Google es endlich geschafft hat, dass sie mir endlich das gegeben haben, was ich als Kunde von einem 400-Euro-Gerät erwarte: dass es stabil läuft. Aber Fehlanzeige.

Vor allem in jüngster Zeit beobachte ich mit wachsender Wut, wie das Ding bockt und immer wieder für ein paar Sekunden still steht. Vor allem, wenn ich Chrome benutze und die Tastatur einblende, kommt es dazu und manchmal hilft nur ein Neustart. Es gab schon Momente, da hätte ich das Nexus 10 fast in die Ecke geschmissen"

Würde ich mir nicht kaufen...


----------



## Hawkzton (5. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

und welches käme dann in frage? ein iPad oder sonstiges über 300 euro ist echt zu viel... das nexus 10 sah von den Spezifikationen gut aus!


----------



## Icedaft (5. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Ich habe meiner Frau das iPad Mini Apple iPad mini 16GB, schwarz/grau (MF432FD/A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geschenkt und sowohl meine Frau als auch ich sind hochzufrieden damit. 

Die größe (wie ein durchschnittliches Buch) ist im Alltag ideal und die Auflösung reicht vollkommen aus.

Die Bedienung ist intuitiv und flüssig, es gab noch nie irgendwelche Abstürze oder Apps die nicht funktioniert haben.

Bei den Apps und den Zubehör ist für jeden Geschmack was dabei, das einzige was ich zu bemängeln hätte ist der nicht erweiterbare Speicher und die satten Aufpreise für die Pads mit größerem Speicher.


----------



## ile (5. März 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich habe meiner Frau das iPad Mini Apple iPad mini 16GB, schwarz/grau (MF432FD/A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geschenkt und sowohl meine Frau als auch ich sind hochzufrieden damit.
> 
> Die größe (wie ein durchschnittliches Buch) ist im Alltag ideal und die Auflösung reicht vollkommen aus.
> 
> ...



Naja, mir ist selbst mein Nexus 7 zu unscharf und dieses iPad mini ist nochmal deutlich unschärfer, das würde ich mir persönlich nicht antun.

Das LG G Pad 8.3 ist im 8" Android Bereich mein Favorit. Tolles Display, recht gute Software. Und es hat 2 GB RAM, SEHR SEHR wichtig unter Android! Kenne es aber nicht persönlich zugegebenerweise.

Galaxy Note 8 vielleicht auch noch.

Der Windows Bereich mit Dell Venue 8 Pro oder Asus Vivotab Note wäre vielleicht auch ne Alternative, deine Oma braucht ja nicht 1000 Apps. Aber da wären wir jetzt bei der Diskussion Windows Vs. Android, da könnte man jetzt auch lange diskutieren. Fakt ist aber, dass mir da so Lag Probleme bisher noch nicht zu Ohren gekommen sind. Und Office gäbe es noch obendrauf. Android ist natürlich deutlich besser individualisierbar und bietet mehr Apps.

Wenn's unbedingt 10" sein muss und unter 300 wird's schwierig. Vielleicht so n Archos 101, aber ich kenne es nicht gut genug, um es empfehlen zu können. Ich würde aber halt definitiv nicht zu nem Teil wie dem Nexus 10 greifen, weil es nunmal bekanntermaßen problembehaftet ist. Dann lieber eins, von dem man wenig weiß, da besteht wenigstens noch die Chance, dass es einwandfrei läuft...  
Wobei ich persönlich an deiner Stelle entweder eines der obigen 8"er nehmen würde oder mehr als 300 ausgeben.


----------



## Hawkzton (6. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

ist das Nexus 10, denn so schlimm, weil ich fand die nexus dinger eigentlich immer gut

nexus 4 z.b.


----------



## ile (6. März 2014)

dNyForFame schrieb:


> ist das Nexus 10, denn so schlimm, weil ich fand die nexus dinger eigentlich immer gut
> 
> nexus 4 z.b.



Kauf was du möchtest, ich für meinen Teil habe folgendes Fazit zu meinem Nexus 7: Totaler Müll, ich könnte es regelmäßig an die Wand klatschen. Es hat die ersten 6 Monate gut funktioniert mit Android 4.1, ab 9 Monaten wurde es extrem nervig, mittlerweile Krieg ich regelmäßig nen Wutanfall, wenn ich es nutze. Sorry, das ist Klump, ein Gerät kann ja wohl nicht nach 9 Monaten für die Tonne sein. Und wenn ich sowas zum Nexus 10 lese, was ich dir geschickt habe, dann würde ich persönlich nen Riesen Bogen drum herum machen, weil ich den Bericht für sehr glaubwürdig halte, gerade verglichen mit meinen Erfahrungen. Ich würde nicht eine einzige Minute damit verschwenden, mir zu überlegen, ob ich es mir kaufe. Weil ich es ganz garantiert nicht kaufe. Aber es ist deine Entscheidung, vielleicht hast du ja mehr Glück als andere, aber ich würde dir davon abraten.


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Also irgendwas machst du falsch ^^
Meine Frau hat ihr Nexus 7 seit November 2012.
Und ist immer noch so zufrieden mit dem Ding wie am ersten Tag.
Sie benutzt es auch mehrere Stunden am Tagt (Mobile Games halt ...)

Kumpel von mir hat das neue Nexus 7 - und den hab ich auch noch nie fluchen gehört.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Kenne auch mehrere mit Nexus 4,5,7 und 10. Auch keine Probleme. 

Probleme gibt es bei jedem Gerät, es ist halt was Elektronisches und das kann auch mal kaputt sein. 
Auf so einzelne Berichte würde ich nicht viel Wert legen, vor allem da der größte Teil immer noch zufrieden ist.


----------



## Lexx (6. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Wie viele Dioptrien hat deine Oma?
Und wie siehts mit Fein- und Reaktionsmotorik aus?


----------



## Hawkzton (6. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

so gut kenn ich sie nicht, weil ist ja nicht meine oma, aber die ist eig noch ganz fit 

deswegen dacht ich mir ja nen 10 Zoll Tablet kommt schon in Frage

kann ich dir ehrlich gesagt nicht beantworten


----------



## Lexx (6. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Wie siehts weiters mit kongitiven und kombinatorischen Fähigkeiten aus?
Ihr einfach so ein Tablet hinzuknallen.. denkbar schlechte Idee.

Wer schult sie ein? Wer bringt die Geduld auf? Wer belehrt sie in angemessener
Art und Weise in Möglichkeiten und Risiken der TECHNOLOGIE ein?

Und vor allem: Welchen Bedarf, welchen Nutzen, welchen Profit will SIE
daraus ziehen? Den Rollator/Herzschrittmacher/Notruf automatisieren?

Macht mir eher den Eindruck, als wäre sie dazu aufgefordert worden, eines
benutzen zu müssen/zu wollen..


----------



## Hawkzton (7. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

du bist bestimmt lehrer lexx, oder?

nein sie findet das einfach nur cool und möchte das ausprobieren, ehrlich gesagt mir ist das relativ schnuppe, ich bemühe mich nur meiner freundin zu liebe, dass das tablet nicht direkt nach nem halben jahr am arsch geht oder sonstiges...

und ja die frau hat so viel risiken zu befürchten ggf. übernimmt das tablet die oberhand, so wie bei iRobot,
ich werde ihr einiges zeigen und das tablet einstellen.

bedarf, nutzen, profit. willst du mich verarschen?
spaß an der technik mehr nicht.

rollator, herzschrittmacher, notruf automatisiere.... muss ich jetzt echt nichts zu sagen?

UND ja man wir zwingen sie so dermaßen OMA nutz ein tablet OH MEIN GOTT das ist so cool

bitte antworte einfach nicht mehr hierdrauf und blamier dich nicht noch mehr.

ahja und es heißt "...kognitiven..."

Gruß
Danny


----------



## mrfloppy (7. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Was hat denn der lexx für ein Problem?  In welcher Welt lebst du denn?  Ich habe Tag für Tag mit älteren   Menschen zutun die mit nem dicken rechner oder Tablet im Internet unterwegs sind.  Haben die Leute keine Daseins Berechtigung nur weil sie alt sind?  Dürfen alte Menschen kein Interesse an Technik hegen?  Lange Nichtmehr solch einen Schwachsinn gehört.  Wenn du nichts konstruktives hast was du von dir geben möchtest dann lass es ganz.  Welchen Profit blabla?  Ohman 
Welchen Profit?  Fetten eBay Shop macht sie auf


----------



## maikeru (7. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Muss es ein Tablet sein? 

Würde ansonsten das Acer Chromebook mit in den Ring werfen.

Grösseres Display (auf Wunsch mit Fingertapsen  )

Rundum stimmige Hardware zum absoluten knallerpreis. ohne dapsen für ca 230€ mit 300€.

Chrome os ist für internet/casualnutzung eigentlich Ideal.
Grösseres Display und damit besser zu erkennen und ne sinnvolle Auflösung
Da ChromeOs ein kastriertes Gentoo ist es von Haus aus sehr sicher.
Antrainierte Verhaltensweisen um sich im Internet nichts einzufangen Quasi nicht nötig.

und da es aufs nötigste kastriert ist ist die Einlernzeit deitlich geringer als nen Desktop
(gehe sogar so weit zu behaupten das es deutlich einfacher zum gewöhnen ist als Android/Ios).

Mir scheint es halt als Gesamtpacket am stimmigsten vor.

Ansonsten mal ein Windows RT Tablet anschauen, die bekommt man ab und zu zu Ramschpreisen.
Metro ui ist m.M.n die beste/modernste Tabletui. Sie ist ja in kein Ökosystem eingebunden und kann an ein UMPC ohne beeinflussung  herangeführt werden.

Im Normalfall ist das was wir geeks gutfinden ( oder sogar anbeten  ) nicht unbedingt auch gut für Oma.

Apple hatt ein bescheidenes P/L und für Android sollte man grundlegende Sicherheitsregeln durchgehend beachten(z.B. ist der Playstore nicht unbedingt sicher)


----------



## ile (8. März 2014)

Naja, für Consuming ist mMn Touch deutlich intuitiver und macht mehr Spaß, das k. O. Kriterium für Chromebooks. Da finde ich ein Windows, iOS oder Android Tablet deutlich interessanter.


----------



## Hawkzton (8. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

hey diese Chromebooks sind echt nice für den Preis!  aber ich denke sie wollte doch nen Tablet haben!
Aber vielleicht hol ich mir nen Chromebook!  haha danke für die Idee, für die Preise echt nettes Notebook mit Touch!


----------



## Hawkzton (16. März 2014)

Huhu Leute, anscheinend hat die Omi sich jetzt dafür entschieden auch unterwegs im Internet zu surfen! also suche ich jetzt nen Tablet mit UMTS 

Das Nexus 10 kann das ja nicht): oder?^^ aber die größe ist ok! Also ab 9
Zoll immer noch 

Jemand Vorschläge?


----------



## mrfloppy (16. März 2014)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

http://geizhals.de/sony-xperia-tablet-z-16gb-sgp311de-b-a910094.html
Habe Ich Zuhause und kann mich bisher nicht beklagen.  Hab die lte version.  Weiß jetzt nicht ob das die UMTS oder +lte version ist aber im großen  und ganzen eigentlich ein recht gutes Gerät


----------



## marenh91 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Hallo, 
gerade für etwas ältere Leute kann ich dir persönlich dasNeo empfehlen. 
Ich habe es meiner Oma geschenkt - die von Technik nun wirklich keine Ahnung hat. 
Es ist ein Samsun Tab A, aber die Oberfläche ist total vereinfacht worden. 
Kann quasi alles was ein übliches Tablet auch kann, aber alles etwas größer und einfacher. 
Plus extra Leistungen wie Servicefunktion, Notruffunktion und eine Butlerfunktion. 
Für meine Oma persönlich das Beste und auch Einzige was sie bedienen könnte. 
Ich habe es direkt im Online-Shop gekauft, es gibt sogar ein Service das ein Mitarbeiter zu direkt zu meiner Oma kam und hat ihr alles erklärt - weniger Arbeit und Nervenraub für mich. 
DASNEO HP

Viel Erfolg bei deiner Suche


----------



## XyZaaH (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Du denkst der te hat seit März 2014 nichts gefunden???


----------



## Ahab (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Tablet gesucht für Oma *

Novizen graben gerne mal ältere Threads aus.


----------

